# Is this a typical weak spot on a Chevy/GMC?



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is not intended to start a fight/war/argument but simply a question as we've taken steps to beef up the front end on our lot plow truck with the info I've found here (gussets, tie rods,etc).

This truck is a 2008 Ext Cab Long Bed 2500HD 6.0 with 18,xxx miles on it. It is simply a lot truck and is honestly ridden hard and put away wet (some guys are the nicest about stopping before throwing it in reverse). The truck carries a Boss Super Duty Trip Edge 7'6" Blade.

Last storm it was binding bad in 4x4 which we found the driver side CV was bad, replaced and back on the road. Well it was back out last weekend and was making funny noises from the front end/knocking and a small leak. We tossed it back on the lift and found that the top Front differential mount had broken clean off the frame. The axle tube cracked due to the twisting that was allowed from no mount as well.

What we found really surprising, was how clean the metal was where this mount was on the frame- the welds from the factory didn't penetrate at all. We thankfully were able to clean up the area, clamp it back, and re-weld the crap out of it with some additional bracing otherwise a new frame would've been in order (or some fab work obviously).

Appreciate any input


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Scary indeed! I've been hearing more of this happen. If its not behind the upper control arm mount, its the front diff top mount. Maybe GMs robotic welders need rewelded to the baseplate in the floors! :laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

doesnt look like she gets a bath too often, looks 10 years old.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Might just be neglect.... my 07srw diesel with a 9'2 boss, salter and back blade has 240,000 km and doesn't have these problems.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This truck doesn't see much salt as it doesn't leave the lot much. This is pretty typical for Maine and really isn't that bad.

What type of neglect would cause this? Im not sure what type of prevention could be taken to keep this from happening, but am open to suggestions. Other than keeping a closer eye on the guys plowing with it Im not sure how to keep it from happening.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Rumor has it that the same robotic programmer that works on DD's robot welders also programs GM's robotic welders. 

Yes the penetration is horrible on a lot of them but it's confined only to the upper diff mount for the most part. Should have added a gusset to the diff mount while you were in there. It's a piece of cake while the diff is removed. I've mentioned it many times in the past but perhaps you missed them. It's still not too late though, it's just a little tougher with a plow mount and diff in the way. That is why I add a gusset to any GM BEFORE installing a mount. Especially if I know they're going to pound on it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

B&B;1617116 said:


> Rumor has it that the same robotic programmer that works on DD's robot welders also programs GM's robotic welders.
> 
> Yes the penetration is horrible on a lot of them but it's confined only to the upper diff mount for the most part. Should have added a gusset to the diff mount while you were in there. It's a piece of cake while the diff is removed. I've mentioned it many times in the past but perhaps you missed them. It's still not too late though, it's just a little tougher with a plow mount and diff in the way. That is why I add a gusset to any GM BEFORE installing a mount. Especially if I know they're going to pound on it.


Not a big deal really, we can pull it in whenever and get it done as it just sits until it snows. At this point we may have a few days/week of downtime. I'll ask the tech to grab it and weld in a few gussets - I'm going to search your posts now to check them out, thanks!

I think another problem that lead to it is they use no ballast. The lot has a decent downward slope to it and backing up is very difficult to see over the tailgate so the drivers complained it needed to be taken off (tailgate). After a few cars being backed into, we took the tailgate off. I'm thinking this added stress to the front end isn't helping the situation.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine cracked on my 2005 6.0 ECSB chevy. I caught it before it broke off the frame. A quick reweld and a gusset hasnt been a problem since!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Happened to us.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131276


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

plowguy43;1617164 said:


> Not a big deal really, we can pull it in whenever and get it done as it just sits until it snows. At this point we may have a few days/week of downtime. I'll ask the tech to grab it and weld in a few
> gussets - I'm going to search your posts now
> 
> to check them out, thanks!
> ...


No offense,but if your guys can't back up a truck with only mirrors,they really have no business behind the wheel of a plow truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I guess you're out of any drivetrain warranty?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tuney443;1617572 said:


> No offense,but if your guys can't back up a truck with only mirrors,they really have no business behind the wheel of a plow truck.


Agreed but my company is "cost effective" aka cheap so we have no other option.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Banksy;1617789 said:


> I guess you're out of any drivetrain warranty?


Hmm actually Im not sure its an 08 but I don't know the sale date. I'll have to check.


----------

